
After days without a single demo, Facebook closes hundreds of Oculus VR pop-ups - saycheese
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-closing-200-oculus-best-buy-pop-ups-poor-store-performance-2017-2
======
f_allwein
This is weird - I would have expected people to be excited to get an Oculus
demo. Any guesses why not?

~~~
sevensor
Same reason VR flopped in the late '90s. It's a cool gimmick, but people don't
generally want to own it. Just like the last wave of VR, it will live on in
niche applications. Spending time in VR means putting actual reality
completely on hold. That makes people uncomfortable; we're much happier being
distracted than being blinkered.

~~~
kordless
I concur with your assertions. AR is much more likely to be adopted.

------
tedchs
I went to one of these in an airport. They gave a first-rate demo. Seems like
a good product, but they asked me what I thought and I told them, honestly,
it's a lot like Google Cardboard.

